

Want to go to Hacker Fair via Anybot's telepresence robot? - bluehat

After the really exciting response we got from announcing the Hacker Fair on here, we're pleased to announce that Anybots wants to help us bring in more talent from around the globe to Hacker Fair 2!<p>Hacker Fair 2 (www.hackerfair.com) is a reverse job fair: candidates show off their open-source and spare time work while companies both large and small wander the displays looking for candidates to hire.<p>Here are the rules:
1) You need to have a demo or you will not be considered. 
2) Anybots will also want to interview and accept you. They want to make sure we get people who come through the robot well, and make sure the technology is treated nicely.
3) You need to be willing to stay up for the fair, and you will need to interview with Anybots during hours compatible to Pacific Standard Time. The fair is from 11AM until 4PM Pacific Standard Time, and you are invited to remotely attend the after-party at 5PM.
4) You need to be willing to move to Silicon Valley if you accept a job.  Many of the companies hiring have remote offices, so you may get lucky, but the majority of them want you here, so we're giving top priority to people willing to move.<p>Email info@hackerfair.com if you want to come. Good luck!
======
noonespecial
It would be cool if Anybots would host some sort of way to fedex _our own_
telepresence bots to attend this event (or maybe others) and have a tech or
two to help with the little details that come up. I'd definitely send one of
mine.

Come to think of it, it would be awesome to have a robot only conference where
everybody could rock their own bots and check out everyone elses. It'd need
hella-good wifi though. Ahh the future is going to be awesome.

~~~
michaelshiloh
What would be even more totally cool is if every hacker space (and every space
indeed in the future) had a pool of telepresence bots ready for you to check
out, and you ftp your personality into one of these bots for the duration.

zipbots?

------
veemjeem
AKA "does anyone want to test drive a ROBOT?"

~~~
bluehat
You can actually test drive the robots normally on their site. This is more
trying to help all the people who wrote in asking if a Hacker Fair would come
to their city participate with us!

